# Buying in Japan



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying an R33 GT-R directly in Japan.

Do you have any websites where i can find used Skylines in Japan, or possibly export companies there?

Though private sale would be more interesting, cash-wise...

Any ideas, input, ... greatly appreciated.

So far i've come across:

http://www.hbtokyo.com
http://www.kaizousha.com

PS: I'm in Belgium, so UK Import companies don't have added value in my case...


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

theres www.kadoco.com bid at the auction itself...  Its fun... and quite a lot of choice.. now 4 auctions a week...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

MattPayne said:


> *theres www.kadoco.com bid at the auction itself...  Its fun... and quite a lot of choice.. now 4 auctions a week... *


Seems to be a Turkish furniture company   

Could you double-check the URL ?


----------



## NismoUK (Jun 8, 2003)

*pm*

you have pm...hope they help


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

www.kadoco.co.jp


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

sorry!! meant to be kadoco.co.jp
to get uptodate stock lists you need to sign up with your credit card, but your not billed till you actually bid and or are successful...


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Just FYI, Importing isn't that simple.

To export a car from Japan it has to be with it's current owner for 6 months.

It then needs to be de-registered in Japan, by that same owner.

Then you need to ship the darn thing between 5-800 squid.

Then SVA it, £500

Then Register it here £200 I think.

Then pay 10% duty on it's value
and 17.5% VAT on it's value.

Yeah it is cheaper, but doing the first two tasks require really a Japanese agent, and then it needs to be held for 6 months as far as I understand.

A royal pain in the ass. 

Although. anyone please correct me if any of these details are wrong, I wrote them from my rather poor and withering memory in this heat :-s


The boy who wishes he could be bothered to import his own GTR!!!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Buying in Japan realy isn't that difficult.

your best bet is buyiong from Auction through an agent who will sort out the whole de-reg and shipping process for you.

You do need to understand the processes required to make you car legal on the road in belgium though as this could add significant cost.

for example in the uk you need to add the following.

cost of car (a)
Shipping (b)
duty ((a+b)+10%) (c)
VAT (c+17.5%) (d)
MOT (e)
SVA Prep (f)
SVA test (g)
Registration (h)
Road fund licence (i)

so you end up with d+e+f+g+h+i = total cost of car.

for clarity when I was buying my skyline I worked out that whatever the cost of the car I had a minimum of £1700 to pay which was (b+e+f+g+h+i) so even a £1 car would cost me £1701 to get legal OTR in the UK.

Simon


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.bestjapancar.com/
http://www.hbtokyo.com/
http://www.j-garage.com/imports.htm
http://www.japanesevehicles.com/
http://www.isibike.com/default.asp
http://www.nikkyo.gr.jp/japanauction/jauction_tour.asp
http://www.ramadbk.com/stock/car_sports_index.html
http://www.ibcjapan.co.jp

These were submitted by NismoUK... Just in case someone else would like to try it too


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Do you think it would be a good idea to organise a forum buyer-helper scheme? Just an idea.


----------



## JohnnoNismo (Mar 8, 2003)

Given you are not in the UK, don't worry about that SVA and VAT stuff.

And when I imported my own there was no waiting 6 months or anything, it was on the next ship within a week.

I would prob still use an import company. Most will prob give the cars a physical inspection before you bid (rather than just buy off an internet auction).

Deregistration is a nightmare and you will have to pay a japanese agent to deregister and get the car to the shipping place for you.

UK importers are worth the money if you ask me as they know the system better than I would hope to!

good uk ones are

www.neweraimport.com
www.prestigemotorsport.co.uk

and just get them to send the car to where you are (but you have to figure out how to register it in Belgium) I guess unless they know how, mabey there is a UK-EU route?

JM


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

its not as daunting as it people make out...  and no waiting about, unless you miss your boat! then its only another week! all the auftion houses will deregister the cars for you (for a fee of course!) and can also arrange all the shipping etc... postage to the UK for a Skyline is about £550... then the rest of the costs are down to the Begium authoritiesto legalise the car

the rundown of costs, for example Kadoco are...

Cost of car
60,000 yen for Auction charges + commision
10,000 yen inland japanese freight
30,000 yen japan customs charge
1 - 7% bank charges on money transfer
5,250 yen for dereg (if not already de registed)

£560 ish...

so £1,100 on top of the car cost 'should' get it dockside in belgium...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

> postage to the UK for a Skyline is about £550


Yeah, they stick a giant stamp on the bonnet and kiss it goodbye  :smokin: 

The 550-ish shipping, is that with insurance?

I got a quote from HBTOKYO a while ago for 500-ish Euro, so your 550-ish £ could be with insurance  (No idea on insurance costs, that's why i'm asking...)

VAT is a whopping 21% here (rip-off)

I also found out that you can't buy private in Japan, only from dealer / auction house / agent.

I have no idea yet of customs costs for BE at this time...

Thanks everyone for your contributions so far, looking forward to reading some more


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I think I'd rather let someone else do it 



Alex 'Lazy 4rse'


----------



## JohnnoNismo (Mar 8, 2003)

some import companies quote different rates so some must be getting better deals. From what I can remember full insurance is VERY expensive, and requires an inspection before it leaves Japan. 

I would also get someone else to import for you. Most shipping/auction/japanese agents prob wont care about a single angry customer if anything goes wrong. 

look at getting it through the UK then onto you country, no VAT within EC countries isn't it?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

JohnnoNismo said:


> *look at getting it through the UK then onto you country, no VAT within EC countries isn't it? *


Only when buying private, i believe

Actually, it's a bit daft to get the car converted to MPH, then change back to KPH  

Unless obviously the UK import company would leave the original speedo (must be Nismo / Mine's 320KPH conversion then) in there... Would also mean less cost


----------



## carlover1 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Beware to buy from Trust Company Ltd. (www.japanesevehicles.com)*

Simpson! i simply want to suggest you to not purchase any vehicle from TRUST Company Ltd. - Exporter of Quality Japanese Vehicles, as you mention in your list...

I totally disagree with this, my friend has purchased a Toyota Hiace from japanesevehicles.com (Trust Co. Ltd). He was told the vehicle is in very good condition and has no damages at all (The price were little high but the vehicle was good in the pictures). When he received the vehicle the Pressure plates was broken, damaged and stripped threads in flywheel, Gear box full of grease and considerable amount of rust…

NO DISCLOSURE FROM TRUST COMPANY PRIOR TO PURCHASE

How could their Technicians miss the rust? Either there was no inspection, their inspectors are blind or Trust Guys knew of the damage and just chose not to disclose. I'm not seeking another vehicle, but if I was would not do business with a Company I do not trust. :blahblah:


----------



## MR "G" (Feb 10, 2008)

YOU HAVE TO PAY VAT IN THE UK/EUROPE NO MATTER WHAT BUT ONLY 17.5%IN UK COMPAIRED TO 21% IN BELGIUM, YOU ALSO DO NOT HAVE TO CONVERT FROM KM,S TO MPH IF OVER 10 YEARS OLD , AND R33 WILL BE MOST OF THE TIME OVER 10 YEARS OLD , SO NO SVA COSTS, JUST FIT A FOG LIGHT , MOT AND REGISTER THEN U COME TO UK TO COLLECT, AS EASY AS THAT!!!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I've bought 2 cars from Japan now through the same exporter and I'm very happy with the results 

It takes a while to get familiar with the auction sheets and stuff. But You'll learn quite fast.

JAPAN,USED,CAR,VEHICLE,EXPORT,JAPAN,USED,CAR,VEHICLE,EXPORT,JAPAN,USED,CAR,VEHICLE,EXPORT,JAPAN,USED,CAR,VEHICLE,EXPORT,JAPAN,USED,CAR,VEHICLE,EXPORT

I recommend them highly.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il just add my 2ps worth anyways

dont ever rely on auction sheets, never take them at face value.

you need to have someone inspect the cars on the ground 

sometimes a grade 4 car is far from it, or the description is completely untrue

had this on few occasions on buying my 34...lucky that miguel was on the case


----------



## mdfarzeen (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm Hoping to buy a Toyota car soon


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

That's good to know!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

matty32 said:


> il just add my 2ps worth anyways
> 
> dont ever rely on auction sheets, never take them at face value.
> 
> ...


I would agree. Different people with different opinions on what is a grade 3 or 4, what is a small dent etc !



.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop

*10% OFF all website orders until the end of January 2018!*


- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------



## Cougar (Jan 5, 2018)

I would visit the side tradecarview


----------

